# Route to Boston/Clear bra install?



## Versipellis (Jun 15, 2015)

Anyone ever done a drive to Boston from Spartanburg? Trying to plan my route right now.

Also because of the length of the drive, I'm thinking of getting a clear bra for my new car. Would the Spartanburg center be able to do that, or does anyone have any recommendations for places to do it before I leave town?


----------



## Papas (Mar 22, 2015)

Congratulations on the new car! What did you get? I picked up my car late last summer and drove to Boston. Not too bad overall. I stayed west of the major cities (DC, Philly, NY) and after about 8 hours of driving (also midnight), I stopped off at Harrisburg, PA for the night. Continued on the next morning by around 7 am and got home by around 3 pm. This alternative may add more miles but you avoid most of the traffic. Also, I did not put on a clear protector and the car was fine (even with night driving). If you do wish to put one on, there's a local dealer in SC that should be able to install it. Good luck and send some pics of the new car!


----------



## Versipellis (Jun 15, 2015)

Picking up a '17 440i xDrive GC. I'm going down with my best friend, and the plan is to drive till we hit NJ and crash at her parents' place for the night. Think it's reasonable?

And what's the name of the dealer in SC?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

I believe the local dealer is Century BMW in Greenville, SC: http://www.century-bmw.com/


----------

